# [WORKAROUND] X startet nicht selber, per /etc/init.d/xdm re

## Max Steel

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe hier ein richtiges blödes Problem, und bin mir sicher das es ganz einfach lösbar ist...

Einziges Problem, ich weiß nicht wo anfangen.

Also erstmal mein Problem, bei jedem Start wird der X (normalerweise) mitgestartet, seit kurzem aber nichtmehr, das heißt der X wird gestartet und plötzlich killt er sich wieder nach dem NVidia-Logo, der Log dazu:

http://rafb.net/p/xjdImo99.html

meine xorg.conf

http://rafb.net/p/xjdImo99.html

Der Nachstart per manuellem /etc/init.d/xdm restart funktioniert aber, das finde ich sehr seltsam.

----------

## AmonAmarth

der zweite link ist nicht deine xorg.conf, das ist ebenfalls deine xorg.0.log  :Wink: 

was ist denn wenn du mit strg + alt + F7 versuchst zu wechseln wenn du in der konsole gelandet bist? laut log crasht da garnix!

----------

## Max Steel

nix schwarzerBildschirm, X ist definitiv nicht oben, oder zumindest nicht zu sehen.

Sorry, hier nochmal meine richtige xorg.conf xD:

http://rafb.net/p/Rv7Y7i39.html

Hmmm, ich sollte mal entmisten...

Hier geschwind noch die entrümpelte Version  :Wink: 

http://rafb.net/p/V7EDso63.html

Xorg-x11 7.4

Xorg-server 1.5.2

Hier noch ein Vergleichslog, wenns klappt:

http://rafb.net/p/KdhP1V53.html

Man sieht eindeutig das sich vorallem die letzten Zeilen unterscheiden.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://rafb.net/p/KdhP1V53.html
> 
> Man sieht eindeutig das sich vorallem die letzten Zeilen unterscheiden.

 

ups, hab übersehen das dort "UnloadModule foo bar" steht in der log wenns nicht klappt.

schuß ins blaue: bei den testing versionen von xorg hab ich immer wieder evdev in verbindung mit HAL im auge. hast du parallel startup in der rc.conf aktiviert? vielleicht ist hald noch nicht oben wenn xdm schon starten will...

----------

## Max Steel

Ich hab zwar parralel startup, aber hal ist bereits gestartet (hab ich im boot-runlevel, während xdm im default ist)

Außerdem habe ich in der xorg die Option AutoAddDevices auf off gestellt (oben im serverlayout) wodurch hal eigentlich nicht mitzureden hat, wird aber das nächste sein das ich ans laufen bringe (ist noch vollkommen unkonfiguriert)

----------

## Max Steel

Hallo Leute,

Hal läuft jetzt (zumidnest der Teil mit der Tastatur und Maus (relativ)

Trotzdem macht es keinen Sinn, beim frischen Boot kommt der X, und entlädt dann wieder alles: http://rafb.net/p/isczlT26.html

Meine aktuelle Xorg.conf: http://rafb.net/p/mAnFe017.html

Meine aktuelle /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-inout.fdi: http://rafb.net/p/XlnfEk14.html

Wenns normal läuft die log dazu: http://rafb.net/p/RCrVj796.html

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

----------

## Max Steel

Es ist zum Haare ausraufen:

Wenns nicht läuft:

http://rafb.net/p/N7Bgfy29.html

Wenns läuft:

http://rafb.net/p/KBRlOk36.html

xorg.conf:

http://rafb.net/p/PDK5PT85.html

/etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi:

http://rafb.net/p/j6CmhM82.html

Ich weiß echt nicht mehr was machen, habt ihr nicht noch irgendeine Idee?

----------

## Polynomial-C

Ich habe den Eindruck, als ob HAL noch nicht fertig mit dem Erkennen und Einrichten deiner Hardware ist, wenn X seine Eingabegeräte von HAL anfordert. 

Zu meinem persönlichen Ärgernis wurde das /etc/init.d/xdm Skript vor einiger Zeit mal so angepaßt, daß es nicht mehr am Ende des Runlevels aufgerufen wird, sondern so früh wie nur möglich (WinXP-like; Grafische Oberfläche ist schon da, aber das System noch nicht fertig gebootet *seufz*).

Du könntest dein /etc/init.d/xdm Skript testweise mal so abändern, daß es wieder ganz am Ende des runlevels aufgerufen wird:

```
--- /usr/portage/x11-apps/xinit/files/xdm.initd-2

+++ /etc/init.d/xdm

@@ -46,9 +46,7 @@

        # (#139824) Start after ypbind and autofs for network authentication

        # (#145219 #180163) Could use lirc mouse as input device

        # (#70689 comment #92) Start after consolefont to avoid display corruption

-       after bootmisc consolefont modules netmount

-       after readahead-list ypbind autofs openvpn gpm lircmd

-       before alsasound

+       after *

        # Start before X

        use acpid consolekit hald xfs
```

Vielleicht hilft das. Falls nicht, brauchst du nur das Paket x11-apps/xinit re-emergen, um das Originalskript wieder zu bekommen.

----------

## Max Steel

leider werden bei mir aber bereits alle wichtigen Sachen wie hal vorher gestartet (ziemlich weit am Anfang von runlevel boot).

WAs ich mal versuchen könnte wäre das parrallel startup auszuschalten. clam braucht nämlich recht viel Zeit (seltsamerweise), wodurch ich mir den gewünschten Effekt erhoffe.

----------

## Finswimmer

Zum Test kannst du auch xdm komplett rausnehmen, und dann einmal per Hand starten.

Ich habe das Problem auch, und mich, aufgrund von wenig Zeit, mit einem /etc/init.d/xdm restart in der local.start beholfen.

Tobi

----------

## Max Steel

Selbst wenn ich das so mache wie du Finswimmer geht das bei mir nicht, wirklich seltsam, mit ist auch aufgefallen das es nach eingabe des Benutzers auf der Konsole ewig braucht bis ich mein Passwort eingeben kann, sei es root oder mich selber, oder sonstwen.

Manchmal ist es auch so das der X zwar startet, aber mein Bildschirm schwarz bleibt.

Selbst wenn ich auf die Konsole wechsle bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz, außer der "Borde" des livecd-2006.0 Splash-themes.

Und dann muss ich erstmal blind den X restarten damit ich etwas sehe, sehr seltsam.

Vielleicht sollte ich vorher noch ein kleines Script zwischensetzen was eine Pause von 10 Sekunden oder sowas macht...

Edith:

So funktionierts, ich habs bisher auf 5 Sekunden runtergeschraubt, und versuche noch mit 2.5 Sekunden.

Mein Script /usr/local/bin/xnachhilfe sieht nun folgendermaßen aus.

```
#! /bin/sh

sleep 5

/etc/init.d/xdm start
```

Und in die /etc/conf.d/local.start habe ich noch darauf verwießen, so klappt das bei mir.

----------

